# Weejuns vs. Loafers



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Greetings Gents, will someone please explain to me the difference between a pair of Bass Weejuns and a pair of Bass Loafers. I picked up a pair of very lightly used Bass Loafers at a thrift store. The lining on the shoe just says G. H. Bass & Co. Made in the USA. I have noticed that the lining of weejuns says "weejuns" Both pairs of shoes seem to look the same to me. Anyone know what’s up? 

Thanks in advance

Bobby


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I think the labeling has changed over time. The pair I'm wearing right now says "G.H. Bass & Co. since 1874" on the lining but "Weejuns G.H. Bass & Co." on the sole. The Weejuns that I wore in the 80s and 90s are long gone, but I seem to remember some of them having the "Weejuns" name on the lining (insole). 

I don't think there is any difference in the shoes themselves. Well, details of the shoe have changed; for example, the all-leather heels that made so much noise when you walked and which wore out so quickly have been replaced by rubbery heels. 

P.S. I just remembered that I do still have a pair of the tassel Weejuns from the 80s, in a shoe box somewhere, probably under my bed.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks
I guess it was $6 well spent then.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*Bass Loafer Quality*

Bought two pair of Bass Weejuns from a local department store two years ago & the construction quality was NOT what I remember from this manufacturer in the 60's & 70's. Stitching came apart & this was from rotated normal business wear.

THORVALD


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*weejuns*

the Bass quality has declined and this has been much noted on this forum. I cant place a time line on the descent into oblivion and off the trad radar- mid 80's maybe?

It always seems pitiful when a once iconic name cheapens itself.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

3button Max said:


> the Bass quality has declined and this has been much noted on this forum. I cant place a time line on the descent into oblivion and off the trad radar- mid 80's maybe?
> 
> It always seems pitiful when a once iconic name cheapens itself.


Sorry about bringing this back from the dead. I found the post while searching for some info on Bass loafers. I still have 2 pairs from college. I remember buying them sometime around 1980. The shoes have been resoled at least 4 times each. The uppers still look good.

Does anyone know where I can get the trim around the back fixed? My favorite pair are wearing out around the heel and there aren't any shoe repair shops in the Greater Cleveland, OH area I trust.

Tim


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The name "Weejun" seems to come and go over the years as far as labeling is concerned. It's probably a marketing thing. I've seen essentially the same shoe labeled both ways. If it's a classic Bass penny loafer, it's a Weejun in my book.

That being said, all Bass penny loafers nowadays are mere shadows of their former selves. Truly sad. 

You can still find new-old-stock USA-made Weejuns occasionally. If you do, grab them. They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Sorry about bringing this back from the dead. I found the post while searching for some info on Bass loafers. I still have 2 pairs from college. I remember buying them sometime around 1980. The shoes have been resoled at least 4 times each. The uppers still look good.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the trim around the back fixed? My favorite pair are wearing out around the heel and there aren't any shoe repair shops in the Greater Cleveland, OH area I trust.
> 
> Tim


I'm sorry to hear that a large city like Cleveland is apparently lacking in good shoe repair shops. Hopefully a member here will know of a good shoe place that takes in mail-order repairs, ones not brand-exclusive like the Alden or AE factories. A good cobbler should be able to put your shoes to rights very well.

I also had Weejuns from that era and they finally went beyond any repair. Haven't found any since that were as good for the money except for Sebago Cayman IIs which aren't bad at all.

Best of luck in finding a good shop!

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------

